# Totally quiet (when on standby) UPS?

## meulie

Hi all,

Looking for a UPS... My main requirement is that the UPS is totally silent as long as the electricity is up (it's ok for the thing to make noise when it's supplying my server with juice). Also, it should be able to shutdown the server when the battery runs low, and it should be affordable...

Any suggestions anyone?

----------

## bunder

anything compatible with nut should be sufficient.  depending on which UPS you buy, you should have a choice of serial or USB connection.

cheers

----------

## meulie

Yes, either nut or apcupsd will do that trick... But I have heard that quite some UPS'es have (noisy) fans on board that run non-stop...?

From another source I heard that, for example. the APC ES 700 has a non-stop fan, whereas the fan of the RS 800 only spins up when the power goes down...

Who can give me some more info on this...?

----------

## doctork

I have a Belkin F6C-1500 and an APC Backups ES 725.  Both are silent in normal operation. 

Both also communicate via USB with NUT (vers 2.2.2).  I haven't tested their abilities in properly

handling shutdown on low battery situations.

----------

## snIP3r

 *meulie wrote:*   

> Yes, either nut or apcupsd will do that trick... But I have heard that quite some UPS'es have (noisy) fans on board that run non-stop...?
> 
> From another source I heard that, for example. the APC ES 700 has a non-stop fan, whereas the fan of the RS 800 only spins up when the power goes down...
> 
> Who can give me some more info on this...?

 

hi!

i have a Back-UPS BR 800 and it does not make any noise, whether with or without external power running.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## meulie

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

>  *meulie wrote:*   Yes, either nut or apcupsd will do that trick... But I have heard that quite some UPS'es have (noisy) fans on board that run non-stop...?
> 
> From another source I heard that, for example. the APC ES 700 has a non-stop fan, whereas the fan of the RS 800 only spins up when the power goes down...
> 
> Who can give me some more info on this...? 
> ...

 

I was considering that model as well, until I saw the following on the APC website: http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR800I

under the header Environmental:

```
Audible noise at 1 meter from surface of unit: 45.00 dBA
```

45 dBA is not quite silent...    :Confused: 

----------

## timeBandit

The APC BackUPS RS-800 is silent in normal operation--it emits assorted clicks, beeps and buzzes when it transitions on/off battery. The noise figures on the APC website probably refer to that.

For GNOME users, gapcmon provides a nice graphical front-end to status information supplied by apcupsd.

 *doctork wrote:*   

> I haven't tested [my setup's] abilities in properly handling shutdown on low battery situations.

 You really should--it's the only way to be 100% certain your configuration is correct. It's simple to do: log in to a console, run sync, then pull the UPS plug from the receptacle and wait. Don't use the machine while waiting--the less activity on the box, the lower the risk to your filesystems if the signaling fails and the box just shuts off.

----------

## snIP3r

hmmm, i cannot confirm this. i never noticed such noiselevel.

but i can confirm the "clicks, beeps and buzzes"

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## meulie

How about the APC ES 700 ( http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE700-GR&tab=models )? Is this model as quiet as the BR800? Its design would be more usable in my situation...

(Do either of these contain any fans?)

----------

## timeBandit

The BR800 has no fan, nor should the ES700. For the latter, I do not speak from experience but it's physically smaller and lower capacity, plus I've never seen a fan on small APC units like this so I'm pretty confident the answer is "no."

----------

## meulie

 *timeBandit wrote:*   

> The BR800 has no fan, nor should the ES700. For the latter, I do not speak from experience but it's physically smaller and lower capacity, plus I've never seen a fan on small APC units like this so I'm pretty confident the answer is "no."

 

And a fan would be the only possible source of a constant noise on a UPS, right?    :Cool: 

I have contacted APC and asked them for an explanation on the 45 dBA issue.

----------

## timeBandit

 *meulie wrote:*   

> And a fan would be the only possible source of a constant noise on a UPS, right?   

 There can be switching noise--a buzz or hum--when it's on battery, but you stated you would not mind that. Otherwise, yes, a good consumer-grade UPS should be effectively silent when on mains. Not sure about heavy-duty units like the SmartUPS line, which supply power through the battery & conversion circuits at all times...I haven't been in the same room with one in years.   :Neutral: 

----------

## meulie

 *meulie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have contacted APC and asked them for an explanation on the 45 dBA issue.

 

Well, APC gave me the following reply in regard to the 45 dBA mentioned on http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR800I:

 *Quote:*   

> Thank you for pointing me that out. The noise you are asking is the sound that the UPS makes when it is on, for example you can hear the fan is on. It is not louder noise than normal computer makes when it is on. Any audible noices such as when the UPS is overloaded or battery needs to be changed are much louder beeps or tones.

 

Hmm...   :Cool: 

----------

## timeBandit

 *meulie wrote:*   

> Well, APC gave me the following reply in regard to the 45 dBA ...:
> 
>  *Quote:*   The noise you are asking is the sound that the UPS makes when it is on, for example you can hear the fan is on. It is not louder noise than normal computer makes when it is on. 
> 
> Hmm...  

 "Hmm" indeed...ever get the feeling you were given a stock, uninformed reply?   :Rolling Eyes: 

I've no idea what APC is talking about. If there is a fan in there, it's miniscule and well-hidden with no obvious exhaust grille. After my PC shuts down, before I switch off the UPS I can assure you that while seated in a chair, I hear NO sound from the UPS at my feet under the desk. Nothing. My hearing isn't teenager-sensitive but it isn't shot, either.

45 dBA over reference is a bit quieter than a conversational voice. If the unit made any continuous sound that loud I could not miss it in a quiet room. Beyond that I don't know what to tell you, except: Like any important purchase, buy one from a vendor with a good return policy and send it back if it doesn't meet your needs. Good luck.  :Smile: 

----------

## meulie

Well, the good thing here in Norway is that there is a thing called angrerett (the right to regret). Any item can be returned to the store within 14 days without having to supply a good reason, as long as it's in its original state and packing.

So I'll probably just order me a BE700-GR somewhere and see what it's like. In worst case I have to pay for shipping to get the thing back to the store...

----------

## Cyker

Don't know about the Back-UPS but the Smart-UPS are noisy.

They arent really noisy; The noise generated by the average PC would eclipse it, but in a totally silent room it is very very noticable. They're about as loud as my server (Which I've made to be very quiet; 1 giant fan and 5400RPM disks  :Smile: )

The only really silent UPS' I've come across are low capacity units that only have enough power to run a modern PC for about <5 minutes.

----------

## timeBandit

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> Don't know about the Back-UPS but the Smart-UPS are noisy.
> 
> The only really silent UPS' I've come across are low capacity units that only have enough power to run a modern PC for about <5 minutes.

 That explains the APC tech's remarks, then: the SmartUPS units must have fans.

The run-time estimators on APC's web site are pretty realistic. A fully charged BackUPS RS 800VA runs my Dell Precision 340 workstation (2.4GHz P4, twin 10Krpm SCSI HDDs) and ViewSonic P225fB (22" CRT) monitor for about 18 minutes (close to 40 minutes without the monitor). Granted my box is frugal compared to some current beasts, but the big honkin' ampere-eatin' CRT more than cancels that out.

----------

## meulie

Well, at the end of this month I should be able to give you guys/gals my verdict on the APC Back-UPS ES 700VA (aka BE700-GR). I have ordered this unit and hope it will be quiet (enough) when not actually powering my server...    :Cool: 

----------

